# A serious question here,, do you drink & drive?



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 3, 2010)

A recent accident up in St. Petersburg just brought this to my mind again.
A young guy who had been out drinking and smoking too, ran a red light, t-boned a car killing a father and all three of his sons who were in the 20's.
Back when I was young and dumb, I've driven a few times not even remembering going or getting back.
My older brother after coming back from Vietnam would wreck his car every weekend.
Just in the past couple years I had a younger brother run off the road and get the DUI.
Now I do my best to not get behind the wheel if I've had anything to drink.
If I'm out even with family and I'm driving I don't drink. If I drink, I hand over the keys.
We are a group here that just by what we are doing, drink.
What are your ideas on the subject.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

never...my dad was one of those cool guys that set the example...do it at home, hand over the keys, call me in the middle of the night...whatever u gotta do. our community and family has been touched by this too much to even consider it...
my son will be getting his license next week...i've already told him, u call me no matter where u r and no matter what time it is...


----------



## NSwiner (Aug 3, 2010)

I never do and there's no excuse in the world to do so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm always the designated driver for anyone who wants to really live it up but fortunately no one gets that far. They drink to enjoy, not to forget.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2010)

I rarely drink that much but if I do I switch over to soft drinks before going home.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 3, 2010)

NEVER EVER!!! 

You always have options. Me and my wife will trade off on being the DD. Another option (if you are visiting friends) is to simply pend the night. Having friends that judge this as a responsible act (and not judge us on having too much to drink) also helps.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ive never had more than one drink and drove anywhere. I usually wait untill i know im not going anywhere and just drink all i want then. No sesne being stupid.


----------



## Julie (Aug 3, 2010)

When we go out to dinner, I drive so I have a glass of Bianco and sip it for about an hour and a half and usually we are there for another hour afer that.


----------



## wyntheef (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe I'm the one who is taking this too seriously, but imho this could be a very touchy subject for many here, for a lot of different reasons. For example, perhaps someone has been personally affected by such an incident. So to me, this is not an appropriate question for this forum (just my opinion),
but if you really want to know how others deal with such a sensitive topic, why not conduct a poll. You would likely get more replies because anyone that does drink and drive would more likely respond anonymously.

No offense meant. Just how I feel.
(somehow the smilies toasting together doesen't seem right here either)


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got two "big tickets" behind me. I didn't even get a license till I was 31, took me less than 5 years to get caught twice. I sold my truck the very day I got out of jail the second time.

I prefer to drink. I have no desire to drive ever again.

The second time I got 3 1/2 months in jail. Lucky for me I only had to do 3 weeks.

I used to, anymore I am on the other side of the coin. Drink and drive, sorry, you're going down!!

There was a time where I couldn't drive without one between my legs.

The first time I blew a .345

Second time I blew a .248

You all dont need me on the road, for real!!!

Any of you who are so disrespectful for the rest of us out there to put us at risk by being so ignorant can kiss my a$$$.

There is alot more I'd like to say about this, but I figure you get my point!


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2010)

NEVER !
Thats why I make bothe BEER and WINE. I have a choice of glasses Mug or Stem


----------



## jeepingchick (Aug 3, 2010)

i belive u drink u drive u deserve what you get... that being said i did do it once.. i was very lucky and got home safe , there is a back story 

i was out with my "fling" i was 19...i had meet him at his place. after a few hrs of drinking and doing what young people do, he hit me... so being the "take no ****" kinda person i am, i kicked him in his sternum....i knocked the wind outta him and had enough time to grab my purse and keys and RUN LIKE HELL before he got up...i even left my shoes there cuz i didnt wanna waste time grabbing them, i knew he was going to be pissed...

i weighed my options very quickly and i shudda locked myself in the car and called the cops, but i didnt think...i do not regret getting the hell outta dodge, but i do regreat driving that night....thank god no one was hurt, no accedents, and no cops...


----------



## Deezil (Aug 3, 2010)

Not that this thread struck a nerve with me or anything... But my siblings father (father to a 23 year old grown woman, a 14 year old young woman and a 13 year old autistic young man) just died last September, the weekend before my birthday.

Him and his new girlfriend had been drinking. Surveillance cameras caught them stumbling into a bar, where the owner's daughter served them more drinks. They then left the bar, proceeding down the road... Not sure what happened at this point, but the tire marks tell the story fine enough - they swerve into oncoming traffic before hitting the shoulder, the girlfriend then over-corrected and they shot back across the street (the 'correct' side), off the side of the street, where she tried to correct again, yet the truck turned sideways and began to barrel-roll, ejecting their father. Shot him down an embankment.

The man driving behind them happened to be a doctor. By the time he could climb down the hill to check on him, all he found was a body.

My mom told him 15 years ago, that drinking and driving would kill him.
Just remember: *You reap what you sow.*


.. On a side note, I shared the story not because i feel bad for him, but if his story saves someone worth saving, then taking the time to type this is well worth it.

My 2 cents...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree with wyntheif as even if some did they are not going to kump on here and say "man did I tie one on last night and had to drive home with toothpicks holding my lids open". Have i had a few and drven, in that past yes honestly but never was I ripped, do I do it now, a drink or 2 tops and dont drive for at least an hour after them. I dont go to the bar or anything ike that, its just a social drink if me and my wife go out to eat.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Troy, we know you always have more to say. But hey, nothing but respect for you and your decision. I drink and drive but my limit is 2. I figure I'm still sober after 2 drinks. Now if I am pouring, that's a diff story. But I only pour when there's no place to go but bed.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 3, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> Maybe I'm the one who is taking this too seriously, but imho this could be a very touchy subject for many here, for a lot of different reasons. For example, perhaps someone has been personally affected by such an incident. So to me, this is not an appropriate question for this forum (just my opinion),
> but if you really want to know how others deal with such a sensitive topic, why not conduct a poll. You would likely get more replies because anyone that does drink and drive would more likely respond anonymously.
> 
> No offense meant. Just how I feel.
> (somehow the smilies toasting together doesen't seem right here either)


I hate to disagree. but there is no inappropriate forum for this discussion. No offense meant. Just how I feel.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

the good way to look at it (this thread) is if any of these stories make someone think before doing it, well, good deed done


----------



## Mud (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never driven when I couldn't pass a field sobriety test. Had 2 uncles killed by drunk drivers in separate accidents. That leaves a mark on a family, you know? 

Now my limit is 2 drinks before someone else gets the keys. It's not often an issue as I don't drink much, and even less often away from home. The occasional beer with dinner out is about it.


----------



## rodo (Aug 3, 2010)

Last year before we went to the Wine Fest in Northeast ( a 2 1/2 hour drive for us) we purchased a breathalyzer for about $50.00. We tried it quite a few times at home to learn our limits before the trip. After a day of responsible wine tasting I did not register on it and she just barely did.

I figure it was money well spent.


----------



## AndyL (Aug 3, 2010)

Nope not a chance... I'm usually DD, but that's just our scenario... 

I live by the motto - nothing good comes from a night run... It's a good 4x4ing addage - and since I restrict my drinking to the evening...


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2010)

I am glad to hear on a forum like this, for the most parts we are all responsible people. Remember what ever you say on the internet could always come back to haunt you in the future court of law.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 3, 2010)

I love to make wine and share it. I also like cooking. That means we're often the hosts which leaves me free to enjoy without the concern of driving. Being the host, I don't over-indulge, but I still wouldn't like driving after having more than one.


----------



## WaWa (Aug 4, 2010)

I limit myself to 2 drinks if I intend to drive, no matter what the time frame. My brother got so many DIC's that he did a stint in jail too and eventually it killed him. makes ya think if it's really worth it. It's not. Rather stay home and drink my homemade wine!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 4, 2010)

i'm with mud. went out saturday to a few bars. was there from ~9pm-1am and had 2 bottled beers. drove home and then opened a bottle of wine. 

on weekends, i drive a mr2 turbo with a loud exhaust and have a liqour license. need i say more.

i've also had a friend die from possible drinking and driving. long story and it's not a good one.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 4, 2010)

Wee haven't even talked about how much money this costs you!


LOTS AND LOTS!!

I am still paying. I didnnt even hit anything, and I think my second one costed me about 20,000 skins.

And the whole jail thing wasnt much fun either!


----------



## BMac (Aug 4, 2010)

Sadly I have to admit to D&D a few times. Thankfully they were not far drives and there was no traffic (still no excuse). I really regretted doing it. 

If my wife and I go out for dinner I'll have a beer or two, and like many have mentioned, after and hour or so I will drive home.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 4, 2010)

First I want to apologize to anyone I might have offended, but I have gotten to the age and point I don't hesitate to say what's on my mind.
I meant no disrespect to anyone.

My dad was a full blown alcoholic. As long as I remember I watched him drink at least a pint of Early Times if not a fifth by himself. EVERY NIGHT.
The get up and go to work the next morning. He would start drinking about an hour from home while driving the company truck.
My brother had so many wrecks I couldn't count them all. All were just him running off the road and hitting trees or Telephone poles.
Then after he had finally calmed down,, he was killed on a motorcycle by a young kid backing out in front of him.
Seeing these young women and the mother talking on the news brought this to my mind. 
Just last week, they passed a ordinance allowing bars to stay open till 3am in the same city it happened in.
It just doesn't make much sense to me.

So again, I didn't mean to offend anyone here. I've grown to really like the E friends I've made here. I found out with the motorcycle forum I visit just how fond you can become of people you'll never meet and this group has gotten that way too.


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> First I want to apologize to anyone I might have offended, but I have gotten to the age and point I don't hesitate to say what's on my mind.
> I meant no disrespect to anyone.
> 
> My dad was a full blown alcoholic. As long as I remember I watched him drink at least a pint of Early Times if not a fifth by himself. EVERY NIGHT.
> ...



I didn't take offense and it has turned into an interesting read. I was married to an alcoholic for 18 years. He had two DUI's in less than 4 months apart, that was my sign to get away from that. Whether or not you like, is part of everyone's life. So if this thread stick's with someone who should not be getting behind a wheel, then that is good.


----------



## wyntheef (Aug 4, 2010)

You haven't offended me Mike, but thanks for your concern.
Like you, i've had a death from alcaholism in my family, so I know what you mean about things rekindling the memories.

Steve


----------



## croppy (Aug 17, 2010)

only back when i was a dumb kid. never got in trouble for it, never had an accident and i just realized one day wow i MUST be out of luck by now and have never done it since. i know it was a dumb thing to do, but i admit to being a dumb kid at the time

-dan-


----------



## St Allie (Aug 17, 2010)

Motorcyclists are referred to as organ donors often enough as a joke. The number of times people pull out without looking.. turn without indicating..u turns, cross the centre line on corners... etc etc

I have my hands full driving sober.

so no.. I wouldn't even have a beer before getting on my bike..

Allie


----------



## Malkore (Aug 20, 2010)

If I've had more than two in a short time span (1 per hour, basically) I avoid driving.

I won't even start my motorcycle if I've had a single sip though.

Luckily I don't go to bars much, and when I do I usually have just one to save cash on the tab.

I get loaded at home plenty though, or when I have a driver.


----------

